# Tarjetas Goldwafer pic 16F84+Memoria 24LC16



## Rene (Dic 2, 2005)

Hola Muchachos, hace poco adquiri unas tarjetas goldwafer que traen un pic 16f84 y una memoria eeprom 24lc16, esta tarjeta tiene 8 pines de los cuales solo usa 5,  en la mayoria de los casos se usan para los decos de tv, pero yo quiero usarlas como tarjetas de control de acceso, resulta, que viendo el esquematico de la tarjeta, adjunto más abajo, tengo acceso a los pines de programación del pic RB6 yRB7 y al MCLR, con lo cual puedo programar al pic, pero no lo puedo ejecutar.
*¿¿¿ alguien sabe como utilizarlas como control de acceso ???*


----------



## maunix (Dic 2, 2005)

Rene dijo:
			
		

> Hola Muchachos, hace poco adquiri unas tarjetas goldwafer que traen un pic 16f84 y una memoria eeprom 24lc16, esta tarjeta tiene 8 pines de los cuales solo usa 5,  en la mayoria de los casos se usan para los decos de tv, pero yo quiero usarlas como tarjetas de control de acceso, resulta, que viendo el esquematico de la tarjeta, adjunto más abajo, tengo acceso a los pines de programación del pic RB6 yRB7 y al MCLR, con lo cual puedo programar al pic, pero no lo puedo ejecutar.
> *¿¿¿ alguien sabe como utilizarlas como control de acceso ???*



Amigo, no conozco esas tarjetas, la 24LC16 es una memoria y el PIC... pues es un PIC, con ambas cosas podrías gestionar algún tipo de control de acceso.... el tema es gestionar el módulo de la interfaz del control de acceso (tarjetas sin contacto, tarjetas magnéticas, sistema de código de barras, etc).

Para ayudarte más, debieras subir el esquemático que mencionas, si no anda la subida de archivos al foro al menos subelo a otro lado y pasa el link así lo podemos ver.

Saludos


----------



## Rene (Dic 3, 2005)

*Aquí está el enlace al esquema de la tarjeta*
http://web.quick.cz/goldwafer/images/gold-wafer-layout-.gif

*Aquí está la tarjeta en forma física*
http://shop.arkton-sat.de/images/GoldCard.gif


*Este es el esquema de la tarjeta*






*Esta es la tarjeta en forma física*


----------



## maunix (Dic 7, 2005)

A ver si entendi lo que quieres hacer.....

Tu usas el pic , y compartes los pines de la tarjeta con los de programación.  Es este tu problema/duda? 

Si programas el pic sin la tarjeta colocada, entonces no debieras tener absolutamente ningún problema.


----------



## Rene (Dic 8, 2005)

Hola Magio, la tarjeta *ES* el pic, osea en la imagen de la tarjeta se ve un contacto metalico, ese contacto metalico es el pic y la eeprom , como ves, por decirlo de alguna forma, el pic y eeprom están incrustados en la tarjeta, en el esquematico se muestra como sería comparativamente la conexión de la tarjeta, no se trata de conectar un pic a la tarjeta, sino la de usar el pic que *está en* la tarjeta.

 Hablando del problema que tengo, es que en la conexión del pic con el mundo fisico, no se puede conectar un cristal o red lc para hacer funcionar al pic, ya que el pic no tiene conectados los pines de oscilación, por lo que el pic no se puede ejecutar, solo se puede leer y escribir, ese es el problema,   mi inteción era cargar algun programa que tomara datos de la eeprom y mandarlos hacia afuera por medio del pic, de hecho carge el programa y los datos, pero no puedo ejecutar el programa  

Si alguien pudiera dar una mano se lo agradecería.


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 8, 2005)

Hola René,

Creo que la wafer si tiene el pin de conexión para el oscilador o señal de reloj. 
Este pin es el C3 = RB6/Osc1. (Mira el anexo. Dale "click" para que lo veas más grande)

El circuito lector deberá enviar la señal de reloj a tu tarjeta por ese contacto cuando esté introducida en el receptáculo. En ese momento, el programa dentro de la tarjeta debería inicializarse y empezar su ejecución.
Como único puerto de I/O usarías el RB7 que es C7, lo cual podría ser una limitante pero deberás manejarlo dentro del programa.

Marcelo.


----------



## Rene (Dic 8, 2005)

Marcelo, tienes toda la razón, no me habia percatado que el RB6 esta conectado al OSC1, (pin 16 del pic), el cual habra que usarlo con un clock externo, ya que el OSC2 no esta disponible para ponerle el tipico cristal.
Habria que por soft arreglar algun protocolo de comunicación por medio de un pin.

Gracias Marcelo por tu ayuda


----------



## lalosoft (Ene 14, 2006)

Rene soy de chile donde puedo adquirir una de estas tarjetas y que precio tiene.


----------



## Raflex (Ene 15, 2006)

Hola, tal vez podrias utilizar un tipo de comunicacion serial solo para salida de datos, ya que para control de acceso solo requieres salida de datos, no entrada. hay rutinas ya hechas para salida de datos seriales, puede que te sirvan.


----------



## JJ-ROTOR (Nov 9, 2008)

Hola Amigos, yo necesito escribir y leer datos en esa tarjeta, por ejemplo ponerla un numero de tarjeta y despues escribir tantos creditos como desee, si alguien me puede describir como lo hago se lo agradeceria, adelantando que no soy ningun especialista en lenguages  muy tecnicos por lo que necesito una explicacion un poquillo mas detallada, gracias a todos


----------



## pepechip (Nov 10, 2008)

Buscate un grabador T20, bienen ya preparados para meter ese tipo de tarjetas.


----------



## Meta (Ene 2, 2010)

Rene dijo:


> quiero usarlas como tarjetas de control de acceso
> *¿¿¿ alguien sabe como utilizarlas como control de acceso ???*



Hola año 2005:

Ya que estamos en el año 2010, aún así me interesa tener en el PC, coger un lector defectuoso y hacer un control de acceso como llave del PC y no lo puedan tocar. Buscando información encontré esto por si te ayuda.
http://rubecito.galeon.com/aficiones299921.html

Cerradura:
http://todoelectronica.com/cerradura-tarjeta-electronica-p-3966.html





http://todoelectronica.com/lector-banda-magenetica-puerto-p-8210.html






http://todoelectronica.com/lectorprogramador-tarjetas-chipcard-kbits-ft269k-p-2944.html

Curiosidad del 1997.
http://www.inmade.cl/2controladores13.htm



Si encuentran más datos sobre ello, lo ponen por aquí. Gracias.


----------

